# Trunk open alert always on



## BatMobileCruze (May 25, 2015)

Hey, so I've been making some modifications on my Cruze including aftermarket headlights and taillights and after installing these I noticed that whenever I turn my car on it says that my trunk is open even though it's closed. When I open the trunk the alert stays on and when I re close it it still says trunk open. Besides messing with the wiring for the headlights and tail lights I also had to put a new harness and trunk switch in because the old one no longer worked. But I only swapped out the old harness for the new one so I didn't really mess with any wiring. Any suggestions as to why my car is saying this and possible solutions.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Check your taillight wiring.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Check your work. The switch connects a pin on the BCM to ground. I can't tell if ground means closed or open. Since the switch operates the BCM and not a trunk light, generic switches may not work reliably. You can probably watch the trunk like as you test the switch. Just keep in mind that the BCM turns trunk light off after 10 minutes or so, even if the trunk is still open.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Make sure you didnt pinch the harness in the rear .


----------

